# Herb / Mint crystal



## supersoaper3000 (Aug 23, 2010)

Been playing around with the look of this soap, scented with essential oils including peppermint and rosemary.   I wish I had more time to play  :cry:


----------



## agriffin (Aug 23, 2010)

That is amazing!   :shock:   Colors, design...everything!


----------



## NancyRogers (Aug 23, 2010)

Those are so cool!  8)


----------



## ewenique (Aug 23, 2010)

Very pretty!  Is it Melt & Pour?


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Aug 23, 2010)

Gorgeous. It looks like Paua shell.  :wink:


----------



## ChrissyB (Aug 24, 2010)

These are beautiful.


----------



## PrairieCraft (Aug 24, 2010)

These are great.  I just saw soaps in a clients home today that were shaped and looked like some sort of natural stone almost like a type of quartz and they were cut into rough shapes.  Before I realized it I thought it was a rock.  These look kind of like that too.  At first glance I think "oooh pretty, pretty" not "oh, that's soap".   You're stuff is so cool, thanks for the pics.  I haven't seen soap like this for sale anywhere.


----------



## jess_adams24 (Aug 24, 2010)

That is great!!!


----------



## funnyfarm319 (Aug 24, 2010)

WOW!!   ***on my knees bowing to the soap god***


----------



## BakingNana (Aug 24, 2010)

I would have sworn that was glass art.  GORGEOUS!!


----------



## Lynnz (Aug 25, 2010)

Wowser what beautiful soap I thought the same as Bubbles looks like Paua...........amazing


----------



## ToniD (Aug 25, 2010)

Oh very cool.


----------



## deep blue (Aug 26, 2010)

WOW!!!  :shock:


----------



## cwarren (Aug 26, 2010)

AWSOME !!!


----------



## supersoaper3000 (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks for the nice words y'all, I am really flattered.

ewenique: Yes this is made with clear M&P


Bubbles Galore:  I agree, as soon as I started cutting these bars I realized how much it looks like mother of pearl or paua.   I have some ideas to modify this method to try for a mother of pearl look.  I hope I have the time to develop it before the holiday rush...


----------



## sygrid (Aug 29, 2010)

Stunning, beautifully done.  I'd love to 'showcase' you on my website if you would like to.

Lorie Martin


----------



## punkflash54 (Aug 30, 2010)

i love your soap! it doesnt even look like soap...it looks like gem stones


----------



## soapbuddy (Aug 31, 2010)

Those are beautiful!


----------



## honor435 (Aug 31, 2010)

so pretty, you could really sell these.


----------

